# Scratch built concrete grain elevator help with PVC size



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Planning to scratch build a concrete grain elevator.. My only question is what size PVC should I use as the concrete silos? I'm thinking around 2-3 inch diameter. I just don't wanna buy too small or too big of a size.. So what's other people used in the past? Anyone have the Walthers ADM concrete elevator kit they could take some measurements from so I have a ballpark figure on size? Any help is appreciated in advance guys thank you!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Size of PVC naturally depends on the HO feet diameter of each silo.

Using my HO Scale and a Yardstick:

HO Diameter = Inches (diameter) approx.

10 ft 1 1/2 

15 ft 2 1/4

20 ft 3

25 ft 3 1/2

So depends on how much your grain elevator wants to
store.

Pick the PVC that comes nearest to your choice.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

there is a thread on this. one of the guys build them.. do a search.


----------

